

Oracle Offers New PULA Database License - DigitalWarlord
http://www.samchannel.com/oracle-offers-new-pula-database-license/

======
sorinn
Can you imagine Oracle's Romanian sales team trying to explain it to their
customers?

[https://translate.google.com/?ie=UTF-8&hl=en&client=tw-
ob#ro...](https://translate.google.com/?ie=UTF-8&hl=en&client=tw-
ob#ro/en/pula)

------
mzs
Wow, that's what they call a PULA? You still have to agree not to use
competitors? I view PULA as - one time fee, possibly tied to host, in
perpetuity.

